# Help with symptoms - suspect incorrect diagnosis.



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Hello, I hope someone here recognises this, and can help me. First, some medical historyiagnosed with Crohns at age 10; pre-emptive resections at age 15 & 20; intestinal rupture at 26; adenocarcinoma at 27 (thought to be acute crohns blockage); critical bowel bleed at 34 (put baggie on me for 16 months - had it removed, was causing critical weight loss) In total I've lost all but 6' of small bowel (last surgeon surveyed!) and about 6" of the large, and appendix is out/gone.Mid-April 2006 went in to ER with bad esophagheal pain and occasional nausea. After an endoscopy, diagnosed with esophaghitis and put on Pantoloc. No appreciable effect after 3.5 months.Pain is mostly AFTER swallowing, and manifests as pain about 3" right of depression in breast bone, and feels like an esophagheal spasm that grabs and holds the swallowed food. Most often it is regurgitated to gain relief. Its not food-specific, but appears to be related to food solidity.Tried Zantac 75, no effect; Pepto-Bismol triggers a lockup instead of expected 'coating-for-relief' (both GI doc and I thought that would be an option...)Other meds are minimal: T3's for arthritis/damaged L3 (low back) and Pantoloc.My guesses: Crohns of the Esophagus, or worst case, another adenocarcinoma. Doc may want to do another endoscopy, and I want to insist on a biopsy too, to confirm/deny Crohns/Cancer.At this point, I'm already on dietary supplements due to malabsorbtion, and effects are bad enough that I cannot eat away from home, and am considering the diet supplement ONLY. I'm on Disability, so no expensive/uncovered treatments please.Thanks.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

Try Protonix. I use it at twice the daily dose to control my symptoms. It is strong and very good. Better than any other medication they gave me. The throwing up and pain are gone now. It did take about a week to work but during that time I took tums, zantac also until I was stable.


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, its now to the point I cannot take anything but clear fluids, apart from the rare can of diet supplement (Rexall brand of Ensure)I am scheduled for a scope on Tuesday Aug 22 but I'm afraid the doc will say I'm in no condition for it, and try to send me home. As I am already on a downhill slide, thats a death sentance for me.I need references for a GI doc in Ottawa that ~knows~ esophagheal Crohns is not as rare as claimed. I found one online database, but only doctors can reference it.Am moving this to the Crohns section, as I'm 100% sure its not GERD.


----------



## 13639 (Jun 27, 2006)

Good luck to you.


----------



## 13977 (Aug 11, 2005)

Hi are you sure you think is Crohns? what are your symptoms? because what you describe sounds almost like what I have and is Gerd. I drink Ensure too when I feel like I cant eat a thing, I also have bad pain and lost weight...my weight was 113, now is 100, but I weight 89 earlier this year I went up and down. 5 Day's ago I started Nexium. I know I dont have Crohns because I dont hava this Symptoms.If you have Crohns this will be your symptoms.The main symptoms of Crohn's disease include: * Abdominal pain. The pain often is described as cramping and intermittent, and the abdomen may be sore when touched. Abdominal pain may turn to a dull, constant ache as the condition progresses. * Diarrhea. Some people may have diarrhea 10 to 20 times per day. They may wake up at night and need to go to the bathroom. Crohn's disease may cause blood in stools, but not always. * Loss of appetite. * Fever. In severe cases, fever or other symptoms that affect the entire body may develop. A high fever may mean that you have a complication involving infection, such as an abscess. * Weight loss. Ongoing symptoms, such as diarrhea, can lead to weight loss. * Too few red blood cells (anemia). Some people with Crohn's disease develop anemia because of low iron levels caused by bloody stools or the intestinal inflammation itself.I will write later and give you some names of. Natural RemedysI hope everything goes well with youTake Care


----------



## 14527 (Aug 10, 2006)

Well, as I've HAD Crohns active on and off for 30 years, I know the symptoms.Abdominal pain: when its in the esophagus, it won't hurt in your belly, sorry.Diarrhea: heck, with only fluid going in, thats a no brainer. Besides, I was never prone to it even with only 6 feet of small bowel left.Loss of appetite: Appetite is there, but I'd sooner not eat as that sets off the esophagheal lockup. Diet supplement now makes me nauseous.Fever: have been having mild (38c) temps for a week, doc ignored it, and only time I had high fevers was when I had pneumonia and sepsis.Weight loss: was about 115, now under 95 after 4 months, and with only clear fluids going in, I'm on the last legs.Anemia: dunno, no-one has done a wide-spectrum blood test, or even that special one for crohns I'd heard about. And I malabsorb iron anyway, so iron levels usually are ####.Add to that clubbing of the nails (classic Crohns sign) and my veins are small, hard and roll when a needle is tried (another classic for me)I don't need natural GERD remedies. Pantaloc did NOTHING, Zantac did NOTHING. This is Chohns.Mod, please close this thread. Its in Crohns now.


----------

